# Combining ring-porous and diffuse-porous woods?



## Jervisekken (28 Apr 2013)

I know I have heard or read that combining ring-porous and diffuse-porous woods in the same project is not a good way to go. Ring-porous woods are oak and Ash, while diffuse-porous are Walnut, Cherry, Beech and Birch. 
I have got examples of the "wrong" combinations in my home (f.ex. oak and Birch) and must agree they are not the prettiest.
Does anyone have some knowledge and views on this topic?


----------



## Jacob (28 Apr 2013)

The only logic I can see is that oak, ash, elm, chestnut and some others could be passed off as the same species if under enough stain/varnish and ditto the diffuse porous woods, having a different family resemblance.
But on the other hand strong contrasts have their role too.


----------



## bugbear (29 Apr 2013)

Jervisekken":1yhulmcz said:


> I know I have heard or read that combining ring-porous and diffuse-porous woods in the same project is not a good way to go.



Are you talking structurally or aesthetically?

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (29 Apr 2013)

bugbear":3umtsryx said:


> Jervisekken":3umtsryx said:
> 
> 
> > I know I have heard or read that combining ring-porous and diffuse-porous woods in the same project is not a good way to go.
> ...


Neither (in fact) (or both?) (obviously).


----------



## Jervisekken (29 Apr 2013)

This is only about easthetics.


----------



## CHJ (29 Apr 2013)

Jervisekken":2ez6jlj2 said:


> This is only about easthetics.


Then personally I think it all depends upon the design and whether there are any movement implications * and whether you are aiming for a harmonious match or a deliberated contrast of texture or colour. 

*Due deference is obviously needed for differing atmospheric changes.

For me, and use in turnings, the main criteria is the differing reactions and risk of splits etc. if mis-matched at glue-up, although I find grain orientation to be more critical than species.


----------



## longinthetooth (17 May 2013)

This might involve experimenting. A turner I knew glued up blanks from mahogany and sycamore and the resulting works were distinctly ugly because of that juxtaposition - I don't think such woods could look relaxed even near each other never mind joined. I don't know that it's explicitly about pores. Colour and texture though, yes. You have to follow your gut feeling about what's good.


----------

